

New Relic seeks Lisp hacker to build Arc agent for Hacker News - briandoll
http://blog.newrelic.com/2011/04/01/new-relic-seeks-lisp-hacker-to-build-arc-agent-for-hacker-news/

======
PatrickMoran
This is a great opportunity

------
PatrickMoran
Nice.

